# Rainy summer afternoons are soooo nice with a cigar.



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

So today we had what was probably the first of many summer rains and with it being my first day off from work since Wednesday, I decided to take in the afternoon in ease with an Oliva Master Blends 2 Robusto. It was a very nice cigar with a pleasant woodsy taste throughout with a slight pepper that would come out here and there starting around 1/2 way in. It seemed slightly box pressed and had an excellent draw with plenty of smoke. The only thing that detracted from this cigar was that it did not hold ash terribly well, and while it wasn't flaking off in my lap, it wasn't lasting more than an inch before it would tumble off unexpectedly. However, the ash-holding easily takes a back seat to the taste and draw for me so it really wasn't that much of a detraction.

All in all, a good afternoon. Sat back, read the paper, did the crosswords and sudoku and enjoyed the peace and rain.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Thats looks very peaceful. Nice review and thanks for sharing*


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Great cigar Matt. I was driving back and forth to Arlington and it sucked.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool right there


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice view,you have there.Great choice in your gar


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't ya jus luv loungin around with a great cigar. One of lifes simple pleasures...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good Times!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

love smoking in the rain.. cool water fountain. dog doesnt look so happy out there


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything is better w/a good cigar! Great pics!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like a nice relaxing day.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

AHHHHHHH Relaxation


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

karmaz00 said:


> love smoking in the rain.. cool water fountain. dog doesnt look so happy out there


Yeah she got hit by a car a few years ago so she doesn't really understand what's going on half the time. We love her to death but she's not the brightest crayon in the box.

I really think though that it's just that she has so much hair she doesn't mind getting soaked once in a while, especially now that summer has started.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

good times...love the shot of the dog's butt...does it not like the smell of cigars?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sounds like a very peaceful day


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

It looks like she was even enjoying the relaxation by smelling the flowers.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pics, thankx for sharing!!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Man, we had the same thing a few hours ago and I too was smoking!!


----------

